# Baron group buy for outside the US



## arioux (Apr 7, 2006)

Hi,

The Baron is probably one of the nicest kit around.  Unfortunately,  AS don't ship out of the US anymore so i emailed Jim from Berea asking him if he would send the Baron kit outside the US, if i could put together an order of 100 or more kits. He gladly accepted.  So depending on the interest, i will be organising a Baron group buy for the outside of US turners.  Jim told me that the price structure would be the same as Arizona Silhouette.  

So i will be using this as a starting point.  The shipping from Berea to me wonâ€™t impact the price that much because i was already preparing an order of over 100  different kits and material and there is no duty fees on pen kits.  So a .10 a kit premium ($1. per 10 kits) would do it, plus the GST that you would pay anyway.  A parcel this size rarely if never go through the custom system without having the GST charged.   

The shipping from me to you will be different.  For small order (less than 2kg or almost 5 pound of kits!!), i can use the prepaid X-Press post envelope, that will cost from $6,49cdn to $17,49cdn, depending on your postal code, Iâ€™m in Montreal.  For order over 2 kg, i will have to check with the post office for the best price (parcel post) and let you know the total.  I will be accepting payment in money order, checks and paypal (i will add the fee to your total). I could ship to our international friend but expect the postage to be much higher. Berea donâ€™t have them in stock, they will bring them in for me so expect a little delay in delivery.

But first of all, i need to check if there is interest in this. Donâ€™t send any money now!!!!  Just let me know if you are interested, how many kits and postal code.  I will email you the total,  and my address and paypal information, you will then have the choice to send me the payment or retract from the group buy if the total is too high for you.  I will keep this up until next Friday (April 14).


Kit prices in US$ including the extra .10, based on the 50+ AS prices


Baron Upgrade Gold.......RB 5.60 ....... FP $9.50
Baron TI Gold............RB $9.05........FP $12.90
Baron Platinum...........RB $10.10.......FP $13.30
Baron Black Titanium.....RB $9.05........FP $12.90
Baron Satin Nickel.......RB $5.60........FP $10.30
Baron Sterling Silver....RB $8.60........FP $13.50
Baron Chrome.............RB $5.60........FP $9.50


Bushing			$6.00
Extra tubes		$0.50

Thanks for looking

Alfred


----------



## jkoehler (Apr 7, 2006)

this is probably a dumb question.
so far, i have only been turning kits that use the generic 7mm mandrel ( i got it from Lee Valley )
will the bushings for these pens fit this mandrel or does it need a new mandrel?


----------



## arioux (Apr 7, 2006)

Hi Jeff,

The Baron bushing uses the Berea A mandrel wich is similar to the 7mm mandrel.  Lee Valey sells Berea kits so no problem with the mandrel you have.

Alfred

Edited to add: There is never a dumb question on this group.


----------



## jkoehler (Apr 9, 2006)

Hi,
I would be interested in the 

Baron TI Gold............RB $9.05........FP $12.90
Baron Platinum...........RB $10.10.......FP $13.30
 and a set of bushings.

my postal code is L3M 3V3.


----------



## Dario (Apr 9, 2006)

Maybe a better title is "Baron group Buy for CANADA"? []

No bad intentions...just noting that there are lots of other members outside US and Canada here.


----------



## arioux (Apr 9, 2006)

Dario,

I noted that there was many member outside Canada amd US so I mention in my post that i would be glad to ship international if they are willing to pay to postal cost

Alfred


----------



## Ligget (Apr 9, 2006)

I like your idea of the group buy, however, I am sitting on close to 500 pen kits.
This includes some Barons that I bought approx 4 months ago.
If I buy anymore kits there will certainly be a divorce (lol)![B)][]


----------



## clubbyr8 (Jun 20, 2006)

Alfred,

Are you still proceeding with this? If so what would the postage costs be to Sydney, Australia for say 10 kits? 

Bob


----------



## arioux (Jun 21, 2006)

Hi Bob,

Email sent

Alfred


----------



## alparent (Jul 4, 2006)

Is this still going on? Or maybe I can just buy a couple from you when I go to your place []


----------

